# Toyota's Gas Pedal Problem Solved



## Galatians220 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Edward (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't get the joke.


----------



## Galatians220 (Mar 16, 2010)

Edward said:


> I don't get the joke.



The entire front clip is gone. Apparently these people figured out long before we did that there was a problem with Toyotas accelerating for no reason.  So they removed the front clip and replaced it with cows. No acceleration problems, no transmission or brake issues. No CHP is ever going to have to pull alongside this vehicle and tell the driver to put it in neutral and simultaneously pull the emergency brake.

Seems like a good fix to me. Horses or sled dogs (depending upon your climate and the time of year) would work better here, though.

Margaret


----------



## Berean (Mar 16, 2010)

But there's no image or movie in your first post, Margaret. Is there supposed to be? My imagination is fading with age...


----------



## Galatians220 (Mar 16, 2010)

View attachment 1732

Okay, I just inserted the image from the picture saved to my hard drive. It isn't anywhere near as large as the one that, well, I could see when I posted it and can still see. If anyone would like to see the larger image, I'll e-mail it... Sorry about that!!!

Margaret


----------



## smhbbag (Mar 16, 2010)

They may not need a windshield, but I guarantee you that they'll need a gas shield.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 16, 2010)

smhbbag said:


> They may not need a windshield, but I guarantee you that they'll need a gas shield.


 
If they rig up a capture system they can have a car with _negative_ miles per gallon!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 17, 2010)

Hilarious.
It would certainly give a new perspective on pulling up to the gas station.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 17, 2010)

40 miles and you get a gallon (of milk)....just watch out for the road apples.


----------

